# Sight Picture



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Purchased a new SA XD-40 SC, took it to the range and groups were low, 2 inches low at 15 feet and about 5-6 inches low at 30 feet.

I purchased a LaserMax Laser Sight and installed it and when lining the target up with the sights the laser was low the same amout as stated above.

I was taught to have the sight picture with all three dots in line with the center dot evenly spaced between the two rear sights, with the bullseye sitting on top of the front sight, and that is how I shot and got the results above both with the sights and with the laser.

I adjusted my sight picture to where the front sight dot is evenly spaced between the rear sight dots and sitting just above to form a pyramid with the bullseye sitting on top of the front sight and gun sights, laser and shot group are dead on at both 15 & 30 feet.

I'm just wondering why I have to mess up my sight picture to get the weapon to hit what I'm aiming at?


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmm, Idk the answer that is for sure, but the reading was a little confusing for me, Bullseye over the right sight?? Not sure about this. I know someone on here will be able to come up with an answer for you though!


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for responding. I got an answer on another forum DefensiveCarry.

Answer is apparently that the XD's are set so you put the front sight between the rear sights with the front sight covering the bullseye, (so if you looked right through the front site you would see the bullseye).

I'm going to the range again tomorrow and give that a try, I'll let you know.

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my question. I thought there might be something wrong with my new cc weapon.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Hiram25 said:


> Thanks for responding. I got an answer on another forum DefensiveCarry.
> 
> Answer is apparently that the XD's are set so you put the front sight between the rear sights with the front sight covering the bullseye, (so if you looked right through the front site you would see the bullseye).
> 
> ...


Wait... Isn't this how must guns are set up?? I honestly don't know I have only shot two pistols... But I have learned a lot from this site, so you should stick around!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The majority of guns are set up for this sight picture:










What he is describing is the same as the Heine sights I have on one of my guns. The one on the left is the sight picture of Heine Straight Eight sights (compared to the "regular" one on the right) the XDs use 3 dots instead of the 2 the Heine sights have, but both need to have the dot on the front sight covering the bull.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh ok I see. I thought most were the left, good to know it is not that way.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

I learn something new here everyday. I love this site.:mrgreen:








------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

I went to the range today and fired off another 100 rounds.

With the information received above I am now hitting the bull.

Thanks much!!!!!


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

not all weapons are the same, knowing those tiny details about your weapon can be the difference between being a good shot and an excellent one.

such details like this *I* feel should be posted on the manufacturers website with the weapon, along with other details, like rifling, service life, average muzzle velocity, moa at 50 (or 100yards for long arms), exact metal composites (as opposed to saying "steel" I want to see 440c).

such details as these are on occasion listed, but mostly very hard to find, and for the manufacturer could make of break the buy of a very distinguishing buyer.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Good information.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope this helps.http://firearmsforumcoali.motionsfo...t-pictures-for-pistols-and-revolvers-t157.htm
But the pictures above say it all.

WOW, Thanks Bruce for letting me know the link was bad. It took me 3 tries to get the link right. Every time I tried to paste the link in to the post something else would show up except the URL to the info.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Bad link, doesn't lead to a thread.


> No post mode specified


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just a reminder that links to other forums must go to a specific thread that relates to the topic here.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Related to point of aim(POA)/point of impact (POI) is the ammo used. Different ammo will give different points of impact sometimes. For instance, if you switch from say 115 gr 9mm to 147 gr 9mm the POI will usually change some. Even different branded 115 gr cartridges may have different POI. There are a TON of variables that get into this stuff.


----------

